# HELP! Whine on MKV GLI stock head unit with iPod integration



## pekkle88 (Feb 26, 2005)

Hello all,
I need some help with my iPod integration...history:
Purchased pre-loved 07 GLI Jetta Fahrenheit with factory head unit. When I first got it, everything worked fine: CD player, iPod integration. When you plug the iPod in, it would charge it when the radio was on, and would lock the iPod. You could +/- the tracks, and control the first five playlists from the radio. The display on the radio would scroll thru the tracks "Track 01, 02, etc"
After a few months, the iPod integration suddenly died...and at the same time the CD player started to not remember the last track played after you turned the car off. No matter what track was playing before the car was turned off, when you turned the car back on, it would go back to track 01.
Took it to the VW dealer and they replaced the head unit under warranty and the CD player works fine again. Now the iPod adapter works, but it displays "AUX IN" on the radio, and does NOT lock the iPod. If you want to +/- tracks, you have to do it from the iPod. (That part doesn't bother me too much)
Here's the part that bugs me: Now, whenever listening to the iPod, there is an audible, high-pitched whine. Anyone have a fix for this?
The dealer was saying I needed a new iPod "cable" for $400 ($230 for the part & the balance for installation) to make it act the same way it did before the radio was replaced. I declined.
I remember back in the old days when trying to install an RCA jack-in for a CD player, you would sometimes get a whine, which you could install a "Ground-Loop Isolator" filter in-line to eliminate the whine. Is there any such beast for iPod integration?
Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------

